

Looking for as much genetics i can find - ingvarkamprad

Hi guys.
latley, iv'e been engaged in the biopunk movement, http://biopunk.org 
now, i'm looking for anything on the subject;
university courses, movies, articles, studies and so on.
Cryonics is of great interest !
Thanks!
======
ingvarkamprad
<http://www.imminst.org/> Is a good one to start out with

------
rms
There is some good writing on cryonics at www.overcomingbias.com.

